
Japanese new recruit fired for being out of frame during video meetings - martin_henk
https://japantoday.com/category/business/japanese-new-recruit-fired-after-one-month-for-being-partially-out-of-frame-during-video-meetings
======
m463
"The rep explained that during online meetings he could be seen wearing a
cardigan over his dress shirt, at times his chin was out of frame, and other
times his knee was poking up into the frame."

There has to be more to it than this. If etiquette is brought up, firing
etiquette dictates that the employee should not be surprised for his firing.

